# Marvell Libertas 802.11 b/g drivers for Vista?



## niekfct (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi

I've been looking for ages now for some drivers for the Marvell Libertas 802.11 b/g that work with Vista (Ultimate). Every time I try a driver, it says (freely translated from dutch This device cannot start (Code 10).

I've tried the original drivers from the cd, i've tried these drivers, but they don't work. Who can help me?

Niekfct


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Is that vista ultimate 32bit or 64bit? Set a restore point and then try these with caution (ie check for virus, you hae a back up right?) http://www.driversdown.com/drivers/...ver-1.0.0.49-Windows-Vista-32--64_26024.shtml

let me know.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

niekfct said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been looking for ages now for some drivers for the Marvell Libertas 802.11 b/g that work with Vista (Ultimate). Every time I try a driver, it says (freely translated from dutch This device cannot start (Code 10).
> 
> ...


The Marvell Libertas name describes a Family of chipsets! It does not describe a specific card. Currently the Libertas line of chipsets fit in over forty different devices.

Is this a Laptop card, PCI or PCIe Card? Who makes it, i.e. brand name, part number, model number, etc., etc.

Bill


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Download PC WIzard from my sig and install it. Go to FILE< SAVE AS and save the text file to your desktop. Then copy that text into this thread. I don't see any harm in right clicking on the device in device manager and pointing the installation wizard to the downloaded files.


----------



## niekfct (Mar 7, 2008)

brow96 said:


> Is this a Laptop card, PCI or PCIe Card? Who makes it, i.e. brand name, part number, model number, etc., etc.
> 
> Bill


It is a PCI card, 54 MPS and on the box it says "CMP-WNPCI54". It is from "Konig" (Don't know if you know this brand?). I can't find any other information..

@brow96: I will try PC Wizard right now, and i do not yet have a backup, i've just ordered a new external HD..

[edit]

```
PC Wizard 2008 Version 1.84
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Owner: Niek
User: Niek
Operating System: Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate Professional 6.00.6001
Report Date: vrijdag 07 maart 2008 at 23:53

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

  > Mainboard : Asus M2N-SLI DELUXE

  > Chipset : nVidia nForce 570 SLI

  > Processor : AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ @ 3000 MHz

  > Physical Memory : 2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )

  > Video Card : Nvidia Corp GeForce 8600 GTS

  > Hard Disk : Hitachi (500 GB)

  > DVD-Rom Drive : Optiarc DVD RW AD-7173A ATA Device

  > DVD-Rom Drive : YF0112E CFG302D SCSI CdRom Device

  > Monitor Type : Samsung SyncMaster - 19 inches

  > Network Card : Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd) 802.11b/g Wireless Controller

  > Operating System : Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate Professional 6.00.6001

  > DirectX : Version 10.00

  > Windows Performance Index : 5.6

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****
```
And I've downloaded the drivers you mentioned, it is an .exe file, so if you don't mind I'll wait till I have the HD 
Oh, and I have a 32-bit version of Windows


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Download this http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/nforce_winvista32_15.01_uk.html to your desktop and install it. 
*Restart*.
Go to device manager and uninstall the Marvel Wireless Adaptor card.
Then go to Add and Remove Programmes and remove any traces (if present) of Marvel from there.
*Shutdown *(not restart).
Physically remove the Marvel Card.
*Restart*. 
Once started *shutdown *(not restart).
Install the Marvel card again in *A DIFFERENT PCI SLOT*
Start the pc
Then update windows. If this doesn't detect a driver then do this:
Copy the driver from the manufacturers CD onto your desktop
*Right click *on the driver and go to *Properties*, and run it in XP compatiability mode.

See how you go. That will get you to a point that we can be confident in any decision regarding the necessarity of 3rd party drivers.


----------



## niekfct (Mar 7, 2008)

WOW... I did exactly what you said, and when Vista started, it said (again freely translated Ready for use. I NEVER got "Ready for use". I didn't ever used the cd.. So a thousand thank you's!!!

But,, I _did_ had before that it worked once, and after a reboot there was like 1/20 chance of working again, so I will wait and see, but for now, thanks!!! ray:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

So it works then? :grin: Set a system restore point now. That way you can quickly go back should anything change. :wink:


----------



## niekfct (Mar 7, 2008)

After the reboot, the device again said code 10.
I tried other drivers, but they didnt work. I tried to uninstall and reboot, and it worked.. I don't know if I always have to do it this way, but if I have to, it is quite annoying you see?  So perhaps this isn't the perfect solution for this..


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

niekfct

that card is worth about 10 euro. Get a new one i would suggest.


----------



## niekfct (Mar 7, 2008)

whaha,, 20 euro's .. but because of the card not working, I spent another 20 euro's for a usb card, and with that card I get connection interrupted each minute in-game... so that's 40 euro's...


----------

